# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  Kujtimet e "diversantit" Zef Luka

## Albo

*Pasi u stërvita nga amerikanët në periferi të Romës, u hodha me parashutë në Shqipëri në një mision sekret, kujtimet e panjohura të diversantit*



Publikohet historia e panjohur e Zef Lukës nga Shkodra, i cili në 1946 u arratis nga Shqipëria për në Greqi, ku qëndroi për disa vite në kampet e azilantëve politikë. Njohja e tij me Alush Lleshanakun, stërvitja në një qendër zbulimi të financuar nga amerikanët në periferi të Romës dhe zbarkimi me parashutë në malet e Mirditës në 1949. Të gjitha peripecitë e diversantit, që u bë tmerri i Sigurimit të Shtetit deri në vitin 1953, ku emri dhe veprimtaria e tij për vite me radhë tregohej si në legjenda në qytetin e Shkodrës dhe në gjithë Veriun e Shqipërisë, bëhen publike sipas kujtimeve që ai ka lënë të shkruara në SHBA, ku ai kaloi pjesën më të madhe të jetës si emigrant politik deri në shembjen e regjimit komunist.

Bashkë me dimrin e egër dhe të acartë të dhjetorit 1944 e janarit të 45-ës, i cili nuk ishte parë prej kohësh, pjesa më e madhe e shqiptarëve, atë kapërcyell vitesh të trishta u përballën edhe me një dhunë e gjenocid të padëgjuar ndonjëherë. Regjimi komunist i porsaardhur në fuqi, intensifikoi në shkallën më të lartë goditjen ndaj kundërshtarëve të tij politik, me arrestime, burgosje, internime dhe ekzekutime në masë, gjë të cilën në një farë mënyre e kishte filluar që pa mbaruar mirë lufta. Si rezultat i këtyre reprezaljeve dhe pasigurisë që mbretëronte në vend prej terrorit të kuq, i cili sa vinte dhe bëhej më i egër, asokohe u shtuan së tepërmi arratisjet e shqiptarëve jashtë shtetit. Madje, në Jug të vendit, ku mundësitë ishin pak më të mëdha, pati dhe largime masive në drejtim të kufirit me Greqinë, ku komunistët dhe nacionalistët helenë vazhdonin të vriteshin me njëri-tjetrin, për shkak të llogarive ende të pambyllura që nga koha e luftës. Ndër ata shqiptarë që morën në sy rrezikun dhe rrugën e panjohur drejt kufirit me shtetin fqinj, në atë fillim janari të akullt të vitit 1945-së ishin edhe disa të rinj shkodranë, që kryenin shërbimin e detyrueshëm ushtarak në një repart në rrethinat e qytezës së vogël të Delvinës. Organizatori dhe udhëheqësi kryesor i atij grupi që po ndërmerrte atë aventurë të rrezikshme, ku luhej me kokën, ishte Zef Luka, një djalë i ri që nuk i kishte mbushur ende të 20-at. Por a mundën ata ta kalonin brezin kufitar dhe cili ishte fati i tyre i mëtejshëm? Kush ishte Zef Luka, cila ishte e kaluara e tij dhe për çfarë arsyesh ai dhe shokët e tij i kishin hyrë asaj aventure tejet të rrezikshme? Për të gjitha këto na njeh ditari i panjohur i Zef Lukës, i cili pas një sërë peripecive nëpër kampet e azilantëve politikë në Greqi, Jugosllavi e Itali, si dhe aventurës së tij, duke u endur për tre vjet me rradhë si diversant nëpër malet e Veriut të Shqipërisë, në vitin 1956, u vendos përfundimisht në SHBA, ku ka jetuar deri para disa vitesh në një moshë të thyer. Nga ditari i Zef Lukës, të cilat ai i ka daktilografur, ne kemi përzgjedhur për botim vetëm disa pjesë, që ai na i ka pasur dërguar pak para se të ndërronte jetë për ti bërë ato publike në shtyp dhe po i japim ato pa i bërë asnjë ndryshim (vetëm nëntitujt janë redaksional) dhe në dialektin gegërisht, ashtu siç i ka shkruar dhe përjetuar ai plot gjysmëshekulli më parë.





*Ditari i Zef Lukës
9 Maj 1945*

Me shkodranët që ishim ushtar në Delvinë, bisedojshim shpesh herë për me ikë (me u arratisë), por nuk e caktojshim ditën mbasi pritshim se po ndërron situata. Hamit Sait Toshi, ishte prej katundit Villgarë të Anës së Malit, në kufi me Jugosllavi. Nanës së tij i thoshin File. Ajo kishte motrat të martueme në Ulqin si dhe një vëlla. Hamiti ishte trim e besnik dhe e njihte babën tim kur vinte në pazar me shit ndonjë gja. Unë dhe Hamiti e kishim lanë me ik të dielën më 16 maj 1945, kur ishte liri-dalje prej orës 13 deri në orën 20 të mbramjes. Do tu takoshim në orën 13 tek Kroni i Delvinës. Hamiti më thotë se vjen dhe Osman Dervishi që ishte oficer. Unë i thashë: Hamid, unë nuk i besoj Osmanit. E ai mu përgjigj: Ti me beson mue? Osmani ka probleme, hasmin e ka në Brigadë. Ky na ndihmon me nxjerr disa armë. Te Kroni i Delvinës na kishim mshehun 12 bomba doret. Kur ushtria ishte me liri-dalje, skuadrat zbuluese ishin patrullë se mos të ikshin nga ushtria. Pra u donte që të kalohej Ura e Bistricës, ajo kambsore, e cila ruhej fort, para se të bëhej apeli në orën tetë të mbrëmjes. Në këtë kohë vjen Osmani, i cili kishte sjellë automatikun e vet dhe revolen Beretë që ia dha Hamidit. Unë mbeta me 12 bomba doret që i kisha të lidhuna në një facoletë, tuj mbetë kështu i pakënaqun e i pambrojtun. Përpara se të vishem të Kroni, i thashë shokut tim, Angjelin Zojzit, se: jam tuj ikë. Aty pashë edhe Fofon me shoqe. Asaj i dhashë një napolon arit qi kisha, mbasi nuk mendojshe se kalojshëm gjallë në Greqi. Fofo nisi me kja, ndërsa unë vazhdova rrugën tuj kalu rrugë pa rrugë deri sa dolëm te Ura e Bistricës, pra te ajo që ishte kambsore prej drunit, e ngushtë sa me ecë vetëm një njeri.

*Arratisja nga Delvina në Greqi*
Ecëm gjithë natën, kaluem Konispolin e Bamadatin, katunde moderne me vila. Thuhej se të gjitha familjet kishin njerëzit e tyre në SHBA që i ndimojshin. Vijuam rrugën dhe kaluam lumin e Bistricë duke u lidhur dora dorës. Pak më tej dëgjuem disa kumonë delesh, u avitëm dhe pyetëm çobanin: A asht Greqi apo Shqipni këtu? Por ai nuk u përgjegj me asnjë fjalë. Tuj ec shtegut, shohim se shpijat ishin shumë larg njena tjetrës. Në një qoshe të malit shohim një plakë me dhi, e cila na dha djalin e vet me na përcjellë te posta e kufirit grek. Vijuem rrugën në një shteg të ngushtë qi shkonte teposhtë. Te një kaçubë u ndalëm me hangar atë bukë e voe (vezë) që na kishte dhënë një çikë që patëm takue rastësisht rrugës. Nuk zgjati shumë dhe një patrullë prej ma se 7 vetësh qi ngitshin në drejtimin tonë. Vetëm kambët ju shifshim. Mos të ishim ndalë me hangar, do tu vritshim me ta. Zoti na shpëtoi. Kur u avitëm afër postës së kufinit grek, i thamë Osmanit: Ti shko i pari brenda, në rast se janë komunista, vraju me ta, edhe na po vritemi këtu jashtë. Osmani doli në penxhere të asaj kulle dhe na thirri. Unë kur ju afrova rojes te dera, pashë se kishte kunorën mbretnore të Greqisë në kapelë. Kur hina brenda nuk mujshem me hangër se na ishte tha fyti, pimë vetëm pak tamël. Kambët na ishin ba shika gjak sa që mezi me ecë. Na vunë në tre mushka dhe prej Kakavije u nisëm për në Delvinancion. Atje ishte rruga e makinës e na nisën për në Duljana, ku për një javë rresht na morën në pyetje grekët e inglezët, që prej asaj dite që kishim le, e deri matë ditë.

*Në Janinë, për gjashtë muaj*
Në mjedis të Janinës kishte kazerma pa derë e pa penxhere, që u thërritshin: Strate Pedon. Flejshim ndër do kartuça që i përdorshin për shtrojë. Për me hangar na nepshin çka tepronte prej kazanit të ushtrisë. Korçarët që kishin ikë prej Brigadës së 15-të, punojshin me pagën e shtetit dhe flijshin aty. Janina ishte qytet i bukur dhe më çonte mallin e Shkodrës: Kalaja, liqeni me një ishull të vogël midis që e thirrshin Mesopotamo. Edhe klima ishte si në Shkodër. Qyteti i Ali Pashë Tepelenës. Grekët këndojshin kangën; Ali Pasha gimat e kamena, dhen navate. D.m.th. Ali pasha flen dhe ska frikë kërkënd. Aty më thirri Jani Dhamanti që ishte kryetar i Vorio-Epirit. Ma vonë pata ndie se e kishin vra spiunat e Shqipnisë. Aty banonte edhe familja Ali Nivicës me vlla e kushri. Seidi Baja, Haki Gaba, Bardhok Gjeta, Xhaferr Luka, Veledin Bobi me të vllanë, që e vranë ma vonë kur doli në terren prej grekëve në Shqipni. Ma vonë erdh dhe Muço Çaprati prej Vlonet dhe Selim Daci që ishte oficer celule i Brigadës së 15-të Sulmuese në Delvinë. Vjen aty edhe Tahir Reçi, Isuf Luma e Hasan Spata. Ato mblidhshin bisha cigaresh nëpër qytet dhe fusha sportive, i dëlirshin dhe i pijshin me çibuk. Për me kenë ma të sigurtë, na çuen në burgun e Janinës. Në Athinë dhe Pire, sidomos në Rrugën e Kuqe (Adhos Kocinja) u luftote derë më derë dhe mëhallë më mëhallë, ndërmjet zervistave dhe EAM-it.

*Në kampin e Kretës dhe Athinës deri në 1947*
Nga kampi i Iriaklionit në Kretë ku qëndruam deri më marsin e 1947-ës, u nisëm për në Pire të Athinës në kampin Haxhi Qiriakon. Ai kamp ishte vendosur në majë të një kodre afër limanit të Pireut. Aty afër ishte dhe marina greke. Po atë ditë gazeta greke Athina botoi një lajm ku thuhej se në qytetin Jera Pjetra të Kretës, komunistët grekë kishin vra 12 kosovarë. Mbas kësaj ngjarje qeveria greke i tërhoqi të gjithë emigrantët që ndodheshin në atë ishull. Përsëri në mars 1947 jemi në kampin Haxhi Qiriakon të Pireut. Në një dhomë të katit të dytë, ishim: Muharrem Bajraktari me djalin, Fiqëri Dine me djal e vëlla, Hysni Dema, profesor Miftar Spahija, Abaz Ermeni, Tako Baqi dhe Alush Lleshanaku. Gjeneral Preng Pervizi kishte një dhomë më veten kamp dhe vinte tek ne vetëm kur kishte ndonjë inspektim. (Pervizi jetonte në mes të Athinës, në hotel Bancion, e rrinte në kafen Janatis te rruga Omonia Kantes në qëndër të Athinës). Në katin e parë banojshin Asllan Zeneli me të nipin, Ramazan Cena, Dem Ali Pozhari, Bik Pazari me të vëllanë, Dedë Pepa, Lek Martini dhe Pal Marku. Dauti që ishte prej Tiranet, kryente detyrën e guzhunjerit. Kampi u mbush prej atyne që erdhën prej Kretet. Ishin edhe shumë gra gjermane me fmij, të cilat ishin martue me grek, që kishin kenë rob lufte në Gjermani. Muharrem Bajraktari për ditë nadje herët ecte rreth kampit që ishte i rrethuem me pisha të vogla dhe fliste me vete ku mund ta ndijshe 10 hapa larg. Po aty banonte dhe Hazis Biçaku me djal, të cilin Intelixhens Servisi Anglez e merrte në pyetje në lidhje me nji oficer të tyne që kishte ra me parashutë në Shqipni për me ndihmue komunistat. Por Hazizi ua kishte dorzu gjermanëve. Në atë kamp u takova me Alush Lleshanakun, i cili kishte lind në vitin 1913, në katundin Bradashesh të Elbasanit dhe mbasi kishte mbarue Normalen në atë qytet, kishte dalë mësues. Babës së tij i thoshin Shuaip.

*Biseda me Lleshanakun për të zbarkuar në Shqipni*
Alushit i thashë: Je dhimbtë tanë rinisë së Shkodrës edhe komunistave që ishin nxanësit tuej, kur Zani i Popullit në dhjetor 1944, pat shkrue se ke ra në pritë e je mbytë në Dri dhe se kanë gjetë automatikun tand në trap. Alushi për gjith herë nadje na çonte me ba gjimnastikë. Kur vinte oficeri i Policisë në orën 9, i paraqitshe një listë të vogël të rinjsh e bashkë me Alushin, për me na dhanë leje për me shkue e me u la në det. Një ditë në plazh, Alushi më thotë: Zef, me u ba puna me ra në Shqipni me parashutë, a vjen me mue? Si jo mor Alush, i përgjigjem unë, na të gjithë atë ditë presim, edhe i pata dhanë besën. Nji ditë e pyes: Alush, çka kishe me ba me Enver Hoxhën me të ra në dorë? Ai m tha: Kishe me e futë në një kafaz e me shëtitë në të gjithë Shqipnin, por jo me e vra, që të shofin gabimin e vet.

*Në kampin Santa Fara në Itali
Mars 1949*
Me një anije transporti greke nisemi prej Pireut për në Bari (të Italisë), në kampin Iro Santa-Fara. Porsa arritëm na paisën me indeks-kart dhe kontroll book. Në këtë kohë vjen prej Romet, Eduart Liço dhe na ban fotografina në kamp. Ky ishte i dërguem prej Bllokut Indipendent Kombëtar. Ai ishte një kamp transiti ku bashin pjesë: Komiteti Shqipëria e Lirë, ashtu dhe Blloku Indipendent Kombëtar, që ishte jashtë komitetit. Këto tërhiqshin grupe vullnetarësh që i hidhshin në Shqipni. Grupi i parë ishte ai i Ethem Çakos, vet i tretë i cili u zu gjallë. Ma vonë këta u vranë njeni pas tjetrit në Llogora të bregdetit shqiptar. Ma vonë Hamit Toshi (Saiti) më thotë se ishte tuj shku vullnetar në Shqipni, por pa Osman Dervishin. Po ti, më tha. Unë iu përgjigja: Unë jam tuj shku me Alush Lleshanakun se i kam dhanë fjalën që në Greqi. Kështu u damë na tre shokët që patëm ikë prej Greqijet. Osman Dervishi emigroi për në Australi, ndërsa Besim Kusi, në kamp, kishte nji dhomë në veti dhe punonte si rrobaqepës. Nji ditë ky më thërret dhe më thotë: Zef kam ndie se don me shkue në Shqipni?! Kur unë i thashë: po, ai mu përgjigj: Mos u ban i marrë, dhe më tregoi atë historinë me mullisin që veshi rrobat e gjeneralit dhe u vra i pari në luftë. Kur ishte në prag të vdekjes, dy ushtarë që ishin afër, thanë: Plumbi i ka rënë në krye. Mullisi duke dhënë shpirt tha: Krye kish pasë ai që qëndroi tek mullini.

*Stërvitja ushtarake në kampin Monte Mesala*
Roja e derës së kampit më lajmëron se nji person më kërkonte te dera. Kur dal, shoh nji person me nji makinë të zezë, nji sahat e byzylykë ari të trashë. Më pyet: Si e ke emnin?, i them: Zef Luka. Më tha: Lajmro shokët që të vini në hotel Delle Nacioni në Via Lungo Mare Bari. Si shkuem atje, na shtinë në një sallë, na thërrasin emnat tuj na dhanë gjithsecilit nga 40 mijë lire. Sa u errë na futën në një kamion e na nisën drejt e në Golfo di Taranto, një fortesë ushtarake në Monte Mesala. Kamioni ishte i shoqëruem nga mbrapa prej atij personi që u thërritej Conte Caropio. Në këtë takim, Pal Marku prej Puke, megjith që e thirra, nuk erdh. Në Monte Mesla gjetëm: Gjon Gjinajn, Pashko Letajn, Kol Çunin, Kol Bib Mirakajn, Alush Lleshanakun e Xhevdet Blloshmin. Grupi i Mirditës dhe i Shkodrës përbahej nga: Kol Çuni, Gjon Gjinaj, Pjetër Gjoci, Bardhok Gjeta, Ndue Frisku, Mirash Marku, Nikoll Marku, Pashko Letaj e Zef Luka. Grupi i Elbasanit përbahej nga: Alush Lleshanaku, Halil Hoxha, Rexhep Kaso, Zenel Cela, Nuri Plaka, Abedin Xhango, dhe grupi i tretë i po këtij rrethi nga: Xhevdet Blloshmi, Shyqëri Biçaku, Isa Kallo dhe Kamber Alla. Kol Çuni ishte i kualifikuam për radio, pasi në kohën e gjermanit ishte kenë në shërbim si radiofonist. Por edhe Alush Lleshanaku mësonte për radio. Ai na mësonte si me ra me parashutë dhe si me qitë në shenj me armë. Në muejin dhjetor 1949, na veshën si marinarë dhe na nisën prej Monte Mesala-Taranto, me një autobus për në Romë, në Fraskati, Via Violata, Vila Rossa. Këtu një herë në javë vijshin me na pa Ismail Vërlaci, Gjon Marka Gjoni, Ndue Gjo Marku, Lin Shkreli, Xhaferr Deva dhe Ernest Koliqi. Grupi i parë që do të binte në Shqipni, ishte ai i Mirditës dhe i Shkodrës. Një ditë Ernest Koliqi më thirri veçmas dhe më tha: Unë ta njoh babën tand dhe me të gjetë gja, nuk kam se çfar me i thanë. Në mos e ndiesh vetin të aftë me shkue, më thuaj se të ndali këtu, e të nxjerri ndonji bursë për shkollë. Unë i thashë: Jo, se i kam dhanë fjalën Alushit që në Greqi. Luigj Ferri ishte përgjegjës i grupeve. Një ditë tuj qeshë me të e pyeta: Me ba mos me tu çilë parashuta, çka duhet me ba? E po tuj qeshë, ai më thotë: Eja e më difto.

*Veprimtaria e Zef Lukës në arkivat e Sigurimit të Shtetit*
Veprimtaria dhe aktiviteti antikomunist i Zef Lukës në Shqipëri nuk është i pasqyruar vetëm në fletët e ditarit të tij, por ai është dokumentuar edhe në mjaft raporte e materiale të shumta arkivore të Sigurimit të Shtetit, i cili e ndiqte atë hap pas hapi. Po kështu, aktiviteti antikomunist i tij është pasqyruar edhe në disa libra të ish-oficerëve dhe drejtuesve të lartë të Sigurimit të Shtetit, si Mark Dodani (Fronti i Heshtur), Themi Bare (Provokacione, Komplot, Dështime), Rakip Beqaj, (Veprimtaria e Armiqësore e Klerit Katolik Shqiptar, 1943-1971) etj., të botuara para viteve 90-të, në kohën e regjimit komunist të Enver Hoxhës. Sipas Injac Saraçit nga Shkodra, (i cili ka bërë edhe parathënien e kujtimeve të Zef Lukës) në një dokument të arkivit të Ministrisë së Brendshme (Dosja 51, Viti 1949, fq. 109) ndërmjet të tjerash shkruhet: Tue pas frikë se kur të zbarkojshin në Shqipëri, grupet e diversantëve mund të vriteshin nga populli dhe nga forcat e tij të Sigurimit, tregonte Gjon Gjinaj, nga Vatikani vijshin eksponentë të ndryshëm për tu dhanë kurajo përpara nisjes. Kështu Gjon Gjinaj theksonte: Para dite, më 27 dhjetor të vitit 1949, erdhi oficeri italian i Ministrisë së Punëve të Mbrendëshme, Karobi, i shoqnuem nga një prift i Vatikanit, i cili na bekoi që zoti të na shpëtonte nga çdo e keqe. Më 28 dhjetor të po atij viti, grupi diversant i kryesuar nga Gjon Gjinaj ishte përgatitë të nisej për në Shqipni, i shoqnuem nga Karobi, nga De Anxhelo dhe nga tre pilotë. Në çastet e nisjes ky grup ishte takue me një amerikan që kishte bisedue me Karobin, me Gjon Gjinajn dhe Kol Çunin. Tue spjegue mënyrën se si u hodhën në tokën shqiptare, diversanti Gjon Gjinaj, theksonte: U nisëm nga Roma për në Bari. Kur duelëm nga ana e Shkodrës, Karobi na tha: Bahuni gati. Kur të dali drita jeshile ju duhet të hidheni shpejt. Kështu ne filluem të hidhemi njeni mbas tjetrit: i pari Pashko Letaj, i dyti Ndue Frisku, i treti Kolë Çuni, i katërti Zef Luka, i pesti Pjetër Gjoci, i gjashti Mirash Marku, i shtati Bardhok Gjeta, i teti Nikoll Nika dhe i nanti unë. Kishim zbarkue në pyjet e Komit, në krahinën e Mirditës.

*Kush është Zef Luka?
Nga Kolegji i Jezuitëve në kampet e refugjatëve në Greqi e Itali*

Autori i këtyre kujtimeve, Zef Luka, u lind në vitin 1926 në një familje të vjetër tregtare shkodrane, ku babai i tij, Loroja, dhe xhaxhai, Ludoviku, njiheshin si përkrahës të flaktë të Luigj Gurakuqit. Zefi u shkollua në kolegjet fetare të françeskanëve dhe jezuitëve në qytetin e tij të lindjes dhe vetëm pak muaj pas mbarimit të Luftës, më 8 mars të vitit 1945, ai u thirr për të kryer shërbimin e detyrueshëm ushtarak në qytezën e Delvinës në jug të vendit. Duke qenë i pakënaqur me regjimin komunist të porsaardhur në pushtet, Zefi me disa shokë të tij, kryesisht nga Shkodra, organizoi arratisjen për në Greqi. Në shtetin helen ai dhe shokët e tij fillimisht u përballën me një jetë të keqe nëpër kampet e refugjatëve politikë, prej nga largoheshin herë pas here, duke kryer edhe punë të tjera të rënda për të fituar diçka. Gjatë asaj periudhe kohe, që Zefi qëndroi nëpër kampet e azilantëve politikë në Greqi, ai u njoh edhe me shumë shqiptarë, eksponentë të njohur antikomunistë. Një nga ata ishte dhe Alush Lleshanaku, i cili hynte dhe dilte me misione të fshehta në Shqipëri. Në marsin e vitit 1949, Zefi largohet nga Greqia dhe vendoset në Itali, ku iu dha mundësia që të vazhdonte studimet e larta. Sipas fjalës që i kishte dhënë Lleshanakut, Zefi inkuadrohet në radhët e shqiptarëve, që u përgatitën nga zbulimet e huaja në disa qendra stërvitore dhe më 26 dhjetor 1949, së bashku me nëntë shqiptarë të tjerë, ai zbarkoi me parashutë në malet e Mirditës. Për dy vjet me radhë, ai me shokët e tij u endën nëpër male nën ndjekjet e vazhdueshme të Sigurimit të Shtetit dhe forcave të ndjekjes, duke u munduar të organizonin një rezistencë të armatosur ndaj regjimit komunist në fuqi. Gjatë atyre viteve, në të gjithë qytetin e Shkodrës emri i Zef Lukës u kthye në një legjendë. Që në atë kohë, por dhe shumë vjet më vonë, thuhej se ai disa herë kishte arritur të futej në shtëpinë e tij në qytet, nën hundën e njerëzve të Sigurimit që e ndiqnin këmba-këmbës. Më 20 gusht të vitit 1951, Zefi me disa shokë të tjerë u detyruan dhe kaluan në Jugosllavi, ku për shkak të veprimtarisë së tij antikomuniste dhe në mbrojtje të flamurit kombëtar, ai u arrestua nga organet e UDB-së. Pasi vuajti disa kohë në burgje, në qershor të 52-it ai u internua në Sabaç. Më 5 tetor të vitit 1954, pasi u lirua nga internimi, Zefi shkoi përsëri në Itali, ku qëndroi deri në vitin 1956, që iu dha e drejta për të emigruar në SHBA. Nga ai vit, Zefi jetoi e punoi në Cliveland të shtetit të Ohio-s, ku dhe ka shkruar kujtimet e tij për atë kohë të largët të mbushur me peripecira të pafundme.

Memorie.al

----------

